# Malfunctioning J-tube



## Pamela1026 (Jul 23, 2015)

Indication: Malfunctioning J-tube
Instrument:  Fujinon video gastroscope
Medication:  Fentanyl 75mcg IV, Versed 3 mg IV

Description of procedure:  After informed consent was obtained, the patient was placed in the left lateral decubitus position.  The gastroscope was inserted into the oropharynx under direct vision and advanced through the upper esophageal sphincter. The esophagus was traversed. The squamocolumnar line was well delineated. There was no inflammation, ulceration, stricture, ring or web. The gastroscope was then advanced into the stomach.  There was a jejunal tube noted that was tightly twisted on itself within the stomach. It was advanced to the jejunal tube, grasped the suture material at the end of the J-tube, the tube was grasped and then advanced well into the distal duodenum. The patient tolerated the procedure well. There were no immediate complications.

IMPRESSION: Successful replacement of malfunctioning jejunal tube through existing gastrostomy tube. 

Recommendations:  Resume feedings

MY thoughts:  not a new tube but malfunctioned due to twisting.  45451-52 since guidance wasn?t used?  

Thanks for the help!!  
Pamela


----------

